# Looking for a Coding position or Billing position...



## StephanieTheCoder (Jul 16, 2011)

*Looking for my future employer,*

Hello potential employer,

I spent the last five years coding, billing, and dealing with collections for dental offices. Just this July I finished a Medical Billing and Coding class at SDSU, which would have been canceled this quarter if I hadn't put up a Craigslist ad asking for other people to sign up.  600 called, 7 signed up.  I also passed the CPC exam.

I am a fast learner and very dedicated.  I am quick with computer applications and can learn your billing/ coding software with ease.  

I want to work with one business for the next decade or so.  I don't want to move from job to job, so when you train me, your investment will be worth every minute. 

I'm working to eventually get my Bachelors degree, and after, my Masters degree, in Healthcare Information Management.   My career will always come first.  I currently hold an Associates degree.

Hopefully you and I will work together.  I am a team player and like people! If you think I and my skill set would make a great fit in your organization please contact me for my resume and references.

I am looking for positions in San Diego, California; but I might be convinced to move to Portland, Oregon or Seattle, Washington.

Thank you so much for getting this far, hope to hear from you soon!


----------



## candiceibarra (Jul 17, 2011)

Where about do you live??? Have you tried Career Builder???


----------



## StephanieTheCoder (Jul 18, 2011)

I live in San Diego, California.  Yes, I have tried Career Builder.  And Monster.  And yahoo jobs.  Also have set myself up with a few job placement agencies.


----------



## candiceibarra (Jul 18, 2011)

try scripps....I have taught cpc classes for them, they are a great company....


----------



## BridgeConsulting (Sep 17, 2013)

Hello, I am looking for an ICD-10 coder to assist a team of software engineers who are developing a product that automates the coding process.  This position requires some with both ICD-9 and ICD-10 experience as you will be responsible for determining procedure and diagnostic codes from doctors' notes.  Additionally, you will be writing concise summaries and recommendation of things that can be improved in the software being developed.  You will be educating the software engineers about the needs and issues that coding specialist have.  This is position is initially 3 months, roughly 20-30 hours per week.  $25.00/hour.  If you have happen to be interested I would love your resume and we can talk further. 

Londo Moore
Bridge Consulting Group
www.bridgenw.com
425.285.9420


----------

